
The Horror Show That Is Congress - ghosh
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/inside-the-horror-show-that-is-congress-20050825?page=6
======
AstroJetson
I have a serious author crush on Matt Taibbi at Rolling Stone. He writes
really great pieces. The stuff he finds and writes about is a never ending
stream of "how did they think that this was a good idea" that morphs into "how
do they get away with that for more than 15 seconds".

I've always had bad feelings about Congress, thanks Matt for showing us the
deep ugly underbody. Sadly this piece is from 2005, not much seems to have
changed then. Maybe a second showing will get people to take another look.

OTOH, Matt should spend a few days in the Pennsylvania State government, they
put the WTF in Horror Show.

